# Halloween Wedding 2008



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

I have been given the honor by my wonderful man to have a halloween themed wedding....... We are planning it for Oct. 25th and the wedding and reception will be in the same room.......everyone coming in and sitting at the tables where the reception is and in full costume!! We will be dressing as vampires........thinking about for the kiss at the end of the ceremony he will bite my neck with fake blood streaming down my neck and his face. Just any ideas on anything would be greatly appreciated.......I am sooo excited!!
Thanks all can't wait to hear all your great ideas!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Congrates and have fun
We were married at a Halloween party and had a blast


----------



## Scottish Scarer (Jan 5, 2008)

Can I photograph it, please please please


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Sounds like fun, have you thought of what you are going to do with your centerpeices?? I think foam pumpkins carved would bring great lighting into the room and one person from each table could bring it home.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

For our centerpieces, we did small silver buckets filled with candy corn and a small vase with orange and yellow flowers centered in it (the candy corn held the vases steady and also was a tasty snack for the table). 

We had jack o lanterns lining the steps up to our reception site, and the altar area (not in a church - we got married in a historic building circa 1910) had large JoLs with flowers (vases stuck inside) and garlands of fall leaves.

We didn't go as over the top as we wanted, due to relatives throwing hissy fits, so we did the regular poofy white dress and tux for DH, but we had a very nice wedding. If we had it to do over again, we'd tell the relatives to piss off and have had the costume party/wedding that we really wanted.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

That sucks Frankie's Girl, it always seems that even though the wedding is for the couple. Everyone else has to control it somehow. Do you have any photos to share?


----------



## BooBerrie (Jan 1, 2008)

Congratulations Mz Skull! Are you going with a certain color scheme? I'm picturing a nice dark red and black. Tall candleabras for the table centerpieces might be cool. Dried dark roses. Is the whole wedding vampire themed or any costume goes for the guests?


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*Congrats ! Can't wait to see some pictures ! *


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations! That is sooo cool! Would love to have done something like that. Hmmm, hubby wants to renew our vows in a couple of years. Maybe we could do something like that.


----------



## GDfreak (Jul 11, 2006)

Lucky you! I want my halloween wedding will be at Dracula's castle. And if i cant afford that than maybe the Haunted Mansion at DW. But I have a while to go to marriage...I hope.


----------



## maximpakt (Aug 11, 2006)

Do we all get invites to the wedding?


----------



## Spookzilla (Nov 4, 2007)

maximpakt, maybe we can all sit at the same table at the reception? Now wouldn't that be a freak show!


----------



## DetroitGrass (Sep 15, 2007)

Can you imagine the horror type gifts we would bring? lol

OH NO, ANOTHER CORPSED BUCKY

Well, lets think about this some more.

Creepy invitation..
Whats the food? 
Whats the music theme?
Gothic church?

Hrm Vampires? Does that mean there is no water, and only can drink alcohol.

Blood on the wedding dress from a vampire bite... That not how I vision that from happening.

Here is a site

http://www.halloweddings.com/index.php


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! A Halloween themed wedding sounds simply amazing - be sure to post lots of pics


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

I'm planning a vampire themed party this year so have decorations fresh on my mind. 
Lots of candles
No mirrors
Red, Black and Purple
"holiday" lights (red and/or purple) wrapped in black tulle
Coffin(s)
Drapes over all doorways

We are having our 30th anniversary this summer, I think it is so cool that you can have a Halloween theme. We would never have thought of something like that back then.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

First off thanks for the encouragement and great ideas..

Ish Witch- Lights in Tulle....really like that idea!! 
DetroitGrass- Lots of alcohol not to worry.....it's @ a phi delta kappa clubhouse!!
Maximpakt- Of "corpse" you are all invited!!

Now a little update: My friend who is ordained will be behind a curtain with my soon to be hubby and daughter (who will be my maid of honor) . Only he (my friend) will be in a casket
Right before I am walked down the aisle by my son (the grim reeper or a vampire also), the hunchback from Notre Dame will come down the aisle and open the curtain to let groom and MOH out and then open casket lid. The "preacher" will rise to a sitting position dressed as either the grim reeper or a dead monk or something as great....Then we will proceed down the asile and will be married by him sitting in the coffin.......after he pronounces us dead errr married as man and wife......he will lay back down and close the coffin!! 
What do you think??


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

WOW!!! I want to come!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, sounds like a FUN wedding!!! Some really cool ideas, , make sure you post pics!!


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh My God........you better call a TV network to come out & tape this.......heck who knows they may even throw some cash your way to make things more interesting ....although it looks pretty interesting already!! Wish I could get an invite!!lol Put all the details down on paper & mail if off to HGTV, Martha Stewart may want to be a guest, send an announcement to her, even the food network caters to events like this.........these shows are always looking for something unique & entertaining around Halloween

Oh sorry I got so excited here I forgot to say ...CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

I am gonna try & have a gothic wedding cake for my wedding/funeral scene this season......I'LL be watchin to see what kind of cake ideas you have! 

That kiss on the alter being turned into a bite in the neck is simply brilliant!!

Muf


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

OOHH yeah I think Muffy has a great idea. I bet if you called HGTV someone would be interested in filming this to make a special out of it. Especially during Halloween. Well it sounds like you have covered everything. Cant wait to see the pics too. Congrats by the way.


----------



## Succub'Oz (Dec 5, 2007)

Mz Skull said:


> First off thanks for the encouragement and great ideas..
> 
> Ish Witch- Lights in Tulle....really like that idea!!
> DetroitGrass- Lots of alcohol not to worry.....it's @ a phi delta kappa clubhouse!!
> ...



ooooooooooh forget pictures!! We wanna see some video!!!! That sounds awesome and much better than the weddings I've been forced to attend.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

martha stewarts favorite holiday is halloween. but dissapointingly so, she put out several halloween issues that were duplicate. contact her if possible, this would be a wonderful feature for her magazine. something really different and very appealing


----------



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

just saw this thread..CONGRADULATIONS!!!!!.you guys are gonna have so much fun! my wife and I had a halloween wedding,it was too cool.death was my best man, I was leatherface,my wife was a dead bride,and the brides maid was a gothic princess. also we had a dead leaf girl instead of a flower girl.your wedding is gonna be great, I can tell already by what you have planned ...please post pics i'd love to see them.


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

CONGRATS!!!!

Where do you live? It all sounds amazing! Are you going to have themed food as well?

I want to come.


----------



## Jackielantern (Oct 31, 2005)

Congratulations!

You have _excellent_ ideas!  So what kind of dress do you plan on wearing? If you know somebody that sews JoAnnes gets some wonderful themed fabrics. Last year I used a metallic red & black skull & crossbone lace over black satin.

To hell with video & pics.....I want to BE there. lol Keep us posted on your ideas!


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

How cool is that? I second the motion to contact Martha Stewart Hopefully you can get some financial help ( Hint Hint) with the plans. A flowing gown in a silver or light grey with sparkly moss hanging with a long train. Perhaps a blood red roses with black ivy draped down to ground for bouquet.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

ooohh skullie, that sounds devine! let's go with a soft gray. we could add some drips of hot glue to the dress here and there like they have been out in the morning dew. and yeah, the rest of it!


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Just an update I've almost got my invites done....I stole someones idea on the invitation thread from here somewhere, it was perfect for what I wanted so Thanks to whoever posted this invite in the first place. So here is a picture of my version. The burning of the edges takes forever but well worth it in the end. I also have my favors mostly done. I'll be putting hershey kisses, candy corn and the such inside them so can't finish them until right before the wedding. I'll post a pic of that too if I can get it uploaded.......I'm on dialup and it took 20 minutes to get my invite uploaded to photobucket. Oh, the Joy of living in the sticks!! lol
I also have my material and pattern for my dress but that is @ my mothers since she is making it for me........I don't do needle and thread. ha 








[/IMG]


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Sorry the first time it didn't go......in case you can't read it it says:

Please join us in honour of Halloween
To make this day the best we've ever seen

Your Presence is requested at our
Halloween wdding and Masquerade Reception

Monica and Greg will seal their fate
Promptly at 6:30 p.m.
The 25th day of October, 2008

Arrive in your finest Halloween fashion
For the Phi Delta Clubhouse is ready for some
"Monster Mash"ing

The Franklin/Brumley union you will not
soon forget
Hopefully by the Halloween bug
You'll be bit


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

they turned out nice skull. see you there, i wish.


----------



## Allegrya (Jun 2, 2008)

wow congratz!!!! There are so many online sites that have so many helpful hints and DIY projects for halloween themed weddings. Here are a few I came across:

An Elegant Halloween Wedding Theme

Eventide Elegance - Your Halloween Wedding

Halloween Weddings | Your Theme | The American Wedding


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks awesome!! Keep the pictures coming, it's such a joy to see you getting your dream wedding.


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

Very nice invite. Pat yourself on the back. very nice.


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

*It is wonderful news that your having a Halloween themed wedding...CONGRATS ! *


----------



## drea11 (Jun 4, 2006)

Congrats!

I would have loved to have had a Halloween wedding!! Maybe we can renew our vows Halloween style!


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

Thanks all.......it's been such fun planning this wedding and the response we are getting from everyone is AWESOME !!! Even my mom who is 67 is all excited and has lots of ideas for me. I thought people wouldn't be near as positive as they have been..........it's just soooo exciting I don't want to let anyone down now.......what pressure , but with all of you that helps take the pressure off..........I will at the reception mention the "GREAT HALLOWEEN FORUM FOLKS" that have given me so many ideas to make my dream wedding come true!! Thank you all again!!


----------



## corleone (Jul 2, 2008)

slightlymad said:


> Congrates and have fun
> We were married at a Halloween party and had a blast


Wow. congratulation for both of you. I like the wedding dress. It is cool and fashionable for halooween theme..


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

*My Wedding Cake*

Here is a picture of my cake I'm having made for the wedding........doesn't go exactly with my red and black vampire theme but it's just tooo cool not to have!!


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Oct 19, 2004)

That cake is too cool, it's worth going against theme for it. 

You could do a grooms cake and have just a very plain cake that is red velvet frosted black.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

did you design that cake? beautiful, hats off to the ghoul who did.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

hallorenescene said:


> did you design that cake? beautiful, hats off to the ghoul who did.



I wish I were that talented....I found it on the Pink Cake Box Specialty Wedding Cakes website. She has many awesome cakes!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

you got that right, she has some awesome cakes. the pumpkin cake was sweet, but she really outdid herself with your cake. thanks for posting. so what do you do, order it and it comes by mail? how does that work?


----------



## Skullie (Apr 22, 2008)

I've been a cake decorator for over 20 years. Now that is a great Halloween wedding cake. I don't like the cute old one I've seen out on the web. The rolled fondant enables us to do all kinds of cool stuff. I watche Ace Cake and Duff does some super neet cakes. I'll have to check pink cake out. Thanks.


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

hallorenescene said:


> you got that right, she has some awesome cakes. the pumpkin cake was sweet, but she really outdid herself with your cake. thanks for posting. so what do you do, order it and it comes by mail? how does that work?


I didn't order mine from there I just found it on her website and then found a local cake baker that said she can do it......and she's really excited about it too

Skullie: I have the upmost respect for cake decoraters that is a true artform. Wish I could do it .


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

Okay, since we're throwing out TV ideas, why not invite the Ace of Cakes from Baltimore? He does that show on the Food Network, and he does travel!

Heck, send me an invite, and I'll drive the darned thing out to Indiana!!

Congrats!


----------



## LT Scare (May 21, 2008)

Mz Skull said:


> Here is a picture of my cake I'm having made for the wedding........doesn't go exactly with my red and black vampire theme but it's just tooo cool not to have!!


That's pretty cool but loose the butterflies and down one side of the cake, cut a vertical wedge from top to bottom an ... inch wide. Use appropriate frosting to make it look like the cake is bleeding down the entire side


----------



## devilangel (Sep 13, 2006)

or make the fire flies and butterflies bats and ghost


----------



## Mz Skull (Nov 18, 2005)

devilangel said:


> or make the fire flies and butterflies bats and ghost


I was thinking bats since we are dressing as vampires. Like the butterflies and dragonflys but they just don't go with my theme.

LT Scare: I like the bleeding cake idea, I'll take that into consideration.

Thanks for all the idea's !! Keep 'em coming


----------

